# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  Chat torturé à Draguignan

## Kyt's

Minable de la part des auteurs et minable de la part de ceux qui ont vu/entendu sans bouger.

https://www.change.org/p/chat-tortur...ce-soit-rendue

----------


## TIGRETTE (Rhône)

J'ai vu "l'histoire" sur un réseau social, n'étant pas venue sur Rescue depuis quelques mois, ce qu'a subi ce chat m'a fait courir sur le forum "Pétitions", pour en lancer une. Mais Kyt's m'a précédée 

Ce que ce chat a subi est abominable, il est tombé sur des jeunes pervers. Faisant partie de chats nourris par une association, c'est la nourricière qui l'a retrouvé mort, mâchoire fracassée et yeux arrachés.
Signez la pétition, apparemment d'après ce que j'ai lu, le commissariat de police n'a pas l'intention d'en rester là.

----------


## domi

signée !

----------


## France34

Pétition signée ! Ces criminels seront-ils punis ? ::

----------


## Kyt's

La FBB s'est portée partie civile. Espérons.

----------


## flo45

Pétition signée il y en a marre de la cruauté faite envers les animaux. Que justice soit faite sans laxisme ....

----------


## coquin

si la justice ne fait pas son travail ; peut etre que les types vont etre rattrapés par quelqu'un qui ne será pas si tendre! c'es t tres choquant et inqualifiable! j'ai signé bien sur .

----------


## France34

Si la FBB s'est portée partie civile , il est possible que ça aille loin , mais difficile de retrouver les coupables , à moins que des témoins se décident à parler ! ::

----------


## isabelle75

pétition signée, ce pauvre minou aurait été également lacéré avec des tessons de bouteilles ! ces individus étaient-ils sous l'emprise de l'alcool ? cela n'empêche que ce chat a vécu les pires douleurs avant de mourir, les punitions d'aujourd'hui n'ont aucun effet (prison et amende ils doivent bien rigoler) il faudrait revenir aux punitions du moyen âge où les gens avaient des punitions corporelles peut-être que cela les feraient réfléchir !!

----------


## France34

Ces individus n'ont pas besoin d'être sous l'emprise de l'alcool pour commettre ce genre d'atrocité ; c'est simplement pour s'amuser !!! ::  Outre les punitions corporelles, il faudrait rétablir les travaux forcés, le bagne !!! ::

----------


## superdogs

Signée, une de plus !.... ::

----------


## armandine

Je dirais tout simplement qu'ils méritent la mort en souffrant bien entendu. Comme cela on serait sur qu'ils ne recommenceraient plus.

----------


## Cojo

signée.

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

L'auteur de la pétition a publié une mise à jour : il y cite notamment un article de Var-Matin dans lequel on indique que l'affaire est prise très au sérieux par la police (espérons que la justice suive). Citation de l'avocate de l'association des Amis des chats de Draguignan : _"Selon les premiers éléments recueillis et alors que les images de vidéosurveillance sont encore à létude, on fait état de trois individus et dune jeune femme comme étant les auteurs de ces faits inqualifiables.En outre, et ce nest pas commun, des prélèvements ADN ont été effectués sur les griffes et la queue de Chevelu."

_On croise les doigts...

----------


## France34

Merci ,R.V., pour les infos ; souhaitons que ces individus soient retrouvés et sévèrement punis ! ::   Dans un autre ordre d'idées, heureusement,  Hortense est-elle sur le point d'être adoptée ? ::

----------


## Kyt's

Presque 108700 signatures.
Faites tourner un max.

----------


## Léa02

signé.

le problème est que les auteurs ne sont pas ou sont très peu punis. c'est inacceptable et il faudrait  réagir en masse aussi pour qu'il y ait enfin une vraie  justice.

----------


## TIGRETTE (Rhône)

Comme l'a écrit Raoul Volfoni, des prélèvements ont été faits pour identifier les quatre individus. La situation a l'air d'avancer. 
D'après l'article, c'est le traumatisme crânien qu'a subi Chevelu qui a provoqué son énucléation. Ils l'ont balancé contre un mur ?...
En tout cas, oui, il faut que la pétition soit signée par un maximum de gens et que beaucoup d'associations se portent partie civile. Déjà, des prélèvements ADN pour retrouver les agresseurs d'un animal, c'est bon signe...

----------


## declor92

*Pour Chevelu Rassemblement PARIS et Draguignan  17 /06/2017 Hotel de ville 				*  L'Union sera notre force !!!
*
L'association Unité de Sauvetages Animaliers (UdSA) organise un rassemblement pour dénoncer la mise à mort cruelle de Chevelu.*

Ce petit chat  torturé, yeux arrachés, lacéré, MORT DANS DES SOUFFRANCES ATROCES, à  Draguignan, a été victime de la barbarie de quelques personnes.
Nous demandons que justice soit rendue et que ces personnes soient sévèrement punies même si se sont des mineurs

Pour lui d infos lien de l’événement FB 

https://www.facebook.com/events/744967735675284/?acontext=%7B%22ref%22%3A%223%22%2C%22ref_newsfeed   _story_type%22%3A%22regular%22%2C%22action_history   %22%3A%22null%22%7D&pnref=story



Souvenons nous de Caramel à Nantes brûlé à l'acide !!!
Justice torturé et pendu à Nîmes !!!
Et tous les autres dont les peines sont loin d'être exemplaires !!!

Nous nous rassemblerons le 17 juin Paris et  à Draguignan à 15 h devant l'hôtel de ville de Paris !

VENEZ NOMBREUX !!! haut noir avec la photo de Chevelu 
POUR QU'ILS NE TOMBENT PAS DANS L'OUBLI !!!
POUR QUE NOUS SOYONS ENTENDUS !
Merci d'inviter tous vos amis, contacts et associations
Soyons nombreux pour la mémoire de tous nos sans voix...

Voici la pétition en ligne : 
https://www.change.org/p/chat-torturé-à-draguignan-pour-que-justice-soit-rendue?recruiter=29502612&utm_source=share_petition&utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=autopublish&utm_term=mob-xs-share_petition-no_msg

----------


## sosfourrieresrp

On compte sur vous samedi a paris comme a draguignan  ::

----------


## isabelle75

Beaucoup de personnes à Paris et aussi sûrement à Draguignan possèdent un ou plusieurs chats mais n'on pas forcément un ordinateur et ne seront pas au courant de cette manifestation ! si ce sont des jeunes cela ira mais les personnes agées ? à moins d'être prévenues par ces derniers c'est ce que je souhaite !! à priori Madame HIDALGO possède un minou elle pourrait peut être participer ou du moins nous soutenir dans cette action  je pense être présente et en parler autour de moi, souhaitons que cette manifestation rassemble le plus de monde possible pour que nous soyons entendu !! TROP D'ANIMAUX sont torturés à mort chaque jour et pour beaucoup leur histoire ne sera jamais connue

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

La Fondation 30 Millions d'amis se porte partie civile. Espérons qu'avec les juristes des grosses fondations, un résultat soit obtenu...
Je rêve de pouvoir faire quelque chose, quoi que ce soit. Je ne supporte plus ces actes. Je suis sans doute fragile psychologiquement mais ça me met dans un état pas possible. Je réfléchissais au texte d'une pétition visant à exiger de véritables peines, un vrai suivi et un fichage systématique des tortionnaires d'animaux, mais je me suis dit : encore une pétition ? Il faudrait pouvoir faire autre chose... et pourtant je crois réellement que ces gens doivent être non seulement punis, mais aussi suivis par des spécialistes... l'effet de meute n'explique pas tout, l'absence de compassion, la jouissance face à la souffrance sont très inquiétantes. Et un fichier, accessible à la police, à la justice et aux acteurs du monde animal me semble indispensable. Voire une sorte de "casier judiciaire animal", à présenter pour une adoption en refuge, asso ou chez un éleveur. 
Je me disais aussi qu'on aurait pu se rassembler à Pau, sous les fenêtres de notre maire qui est aussi Garde des Sceaux, mais ça fait tard et on sera douze pelés avec de la chance... 
Bref je voudrais pouvoir faire quelque chose, et je sais que je ne suis pas seule...

----------


## Léa02

ne pas oublier non plus que les tueurs en série ont tous commencé par torturer des animaux.

 ça peut aussi faire réfléchir et agir.

----------


## sosfourrieresrp

*L autorisation a été validée ce matin pour le rassemblement de samedi à 15h à Paris Métro Hotel de ville Sortie 5

Haut noir ou accessoire noir + photo de Chevelu*

----------


## Orioncoke

Signé ...

----------


## laure88

Signé - En espérant qu'un jour la justice existe réellement

----------


## declor92

A l'initiative du maire Richard Strambio, le procureur de la  République Ivan Auriel a tenu le 15 juin 2017 une conférence de presse  pour faire le point sur l'affaire du chat "Chevelu".
 En préambule, le premier magistrat a rappelé qu'il sera présent samedi pour défendre la cause animale, dans le cadre de la manifestation  prévue à 16h devant l'hôtel de ville. " La mort du chat "Chevelu" est  un acte d'une extrême cruauté. Les responsables devront payer et être  sévèrement sanctionnés. Cependant, pour que justice soit faite, nous  avons besoin de témoignages. J'incite donc les citoyens du centre ancien  à aller témoigner au commissariat de police. La sécurité c'est  l'affaire de tous et participer au "droit" est un devoir. "
  Concernant l'enquête, le commissaire de police Philippe Granata a bien  confirmé qu'un examen médical avait été effectué sur "Chevelu" et que le  petit félidé était mort d'un coup porté à la tête. " Actuellement nous  avons visionné plus de 40h de vidéo sur le centre-ville. Elles pourront  être exploitées pour retrouver les auteurs des faits, mais nous avons  surtout besoins de témoignages. Or à ce stade nous n'avons aucune preuve  et en droit, la présomption d'innocence ne permet pas d'inculper les  suspects. Des prélèvements de traces ADN sont également en cours  d'analyses, souhaitons qu'elles puissent faire avancer l'enquête. "

----------


## TIGRETTE (Rhône)

> ne pas oublier non plus que les tueurs en série ont tous commencé par torturer des animaux.
> 
>  ça peut aussi faire réfléchir et agir.



Très juste, j'ai lu notamment que les spécialistes du FBI qui se sont penchés sur cette question, ont trouvé le lien entre tueur en série et torture sur des animaux. Très souvent ils commencent par ça quand ils sont gamins.

----------


## leea

Sùr que torturer un animal de la sorte ça n'a rien d' "anodin", c'est des gens qui n'ont rien à faire dans notre société, ce sont des parasites, et l' "effet de meute", l'alcool, la jeunesse, tout ce qu'on veut ne pourra pas servir d'excuse ..... ( Evidemment si un procés a lieu, les avocats se géneront pas, he oui ces ordures auront droit à un defenseur !  )
Je suis pas spécialement fragile psychologiquement mais ce genre d'histoire me rend malade et trés pessimiste quand à la nature humaine et à la tournure que prend la société ( manque de compassion, indifférence à la souffrance, manque d'éducation ...)
Le truc positif c'est que des gens ont l'air de se remuer par rapport à ce pauvre chat, si des témoins pouvaient se faire connaître ça serait vraiment bien. Qu'il y ait au moins une punition, même si elle sera jamais à la hauteur de ce type d'acte !

----------


## declor92

Le lien FB pour suivre l'évolution de l'affaire Chevelu :

https://www.facebook.com/events/7449...7D&pnref=story

----------


## declor92

Le lien de la pétition, il faut atteindre les 300 000 milles signatures ! :

https://www.change.org/.../chat-tortur%C3.../u/20584088...

Partagez !

----------


## declor92

Je remonte pour la pétition :

https://www.change.org/.../chat-tortur%C3.../u/20584088.

----------


## Kyt's

Le lien est ici-même en 1ère page  :: 
C'est celui-là :
https://www.change.org/p/chat-tortur...icepourchevelu

----------


## Kyt's

https://wamiz.com/chats/actu/meurtri...ime=1501254953

----------


## lilou130

pétition signée .. Mon dieu quelle horreur !

----------


## Segusia52

Mise à jour au 30/07

C'est une première bataille de gagnée pour tous les signataires de cette pétition, le coupable de la mort de Chevelu a avoué son crime et il sera jugé le 15 septembre au tribunal de Draguignan !

Je tiens à remercier tous ceux qui m'ont envoyé des messages adorables en commentaires au cours de ces deux derniers mois, vous m'avez porté par vos marques d'affection et votre soutien constant. 
Nous pouvons remercier également la police de Draguignan qui a effectué un travail exemplaire sur cette affaire en déjouant tous les pièges tendus par les nombreuses fausses informations propagées sur les réseaux et au niveau local pour emmener devant la justice le véritable criminel.

Si les tortures parues dans la presse à l'origine nous ont tous trompés, Chevelu n'en a pas moins était massacré gratuitement par un individu récidiviste de plus dans ce domaine : il mérite pour cela une peine ferme et exemplaire qui pourrait faire jurisprudence et relancer le débat juridique autour des crimes contre les animaux.

Ne crions pas encore victoire, mais un premier pas, le plus difficile, est fait en direction de la justice.

Merci encore à tous.

PS : Depuis la création de la pétition, j'administre un groupe facebook que je fermerai probablement à l'issue du procès. Si vous souhaitez le rejoindre : https://www.facebook.com/groups/1807113779605974/

----------


## Kyt's

https://wamiz.com/chats/actu/condamn...ime=1505488480

----------


## France34

Le meurtrier de CHEVELU a été condamné à 6 mois de prison ferme avec mandat de dépôt , c'est à dire qu'il a été tout de suite emprisonné ; jusqu'à quand ? certainement avant 6 mois! Il aurait fallu en plus qu'il soit co ndamné à une trés forte amende !!!

----------


## isabelle75

un premier grand pas mais pas suffisant ne serait ce que pour une amende en plus ! mais ce type est-il au moins solvable j'en doute fort

----------


## isabelle75

pour ceux qui veulent manifester contre le massacre de CHEVELU, SCHOUFF et tant d'autres, n'oubliez pas la manifestation qui se tiendra le 23 septembre à 14h place rené Cassin Paris 1er !! venez nombreux pour que les choses puissent avancer pour les animaux en danger de torture d'autres horreurs ont eu lieu encore récemment il faut bouger !!!

----------


## France34

Pour les monstres qui ne sont pas solvables , il faudrait les condamner à des travaux d'intérêt général de longue durée !!! ::

----------


## isabelle75

Il faudrait remettre les travaux forcés pour certains quand il s'agit de torture et mise à mort et pendant quelques années peut être que cela les feraient réfléchir bien que .....

----------


## isabelle75

Il y avait bien une amende de 13 000 euros mais le salop n'est pas solvable ! sa bobine est sur facebook page de Chevelu ! l'adresse de la manifestation pour CHEVELU est place René Cassin Paris 1er à 14h le 23/09 ! 

Vu également sur facebook une autre horreur à Nevers le 15/09 (jour du jugement du meurtrier de Chevelu) chat appartenant à une propriétaire qui l'a retrouvé machoîre cassée et queue arrachée (les photos sont insoutenables), chat retrouvé pendu à un poteau à la réunion et visible de tous ! il faut absolument que les choses bougent concrètement contre les tortures sur les animaux ! ceux qui pourront venir à la manif faites le absolument si nous sommes que 2 pelés et 3 tondus on n'avanceras pas !!! MERCI A TOUS

----------


## monloulou

https://www.facebook.com/Change.orgF...7259815&jb=801

----------

